# 1 day insurance for car



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Wondering is anyone here has had experience which 1 or a few days of insurance to just be able to drive a new car home? There are so many options out there but dont want to get ripped off because a lot of them have complex t&c's


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You should be able to add it to your existing insurance for one day for an additional premium. Another option is to arrange one day cover from someone like dayinsure.com.

What do you plan to do with the car when you get it home? It will need to be SORN'd off road if you don't plan on insuring it. This means you will need to tax it to drive it home and then Sorn it the following day.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

thanks.
Didnt think abotu tax. Can I can ask the owner to leave the tax on until I get home ?
I wouldve added it to my existing insurance but it will be after-hours and dont think I can do it over the net. The idea would be to get it home (50 mile journey) and then sell current car, and swap insurance over


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Tax isn't transferrable. You will need to tax the car online before you can drive it home. 

How long do you think it will take to sell your ol car? It may be possible to do a change of vehicle and then have what is called "cover pending sale" on your old car, i.e. temporary cover until the car is sold. This is normally calculated/charged weekly and this way you can have both insured (which you must legally now do if the car is taxed) and also both be covered against theft etc.

Ring up and get it all organsied in the day before you go. If you are covering both cars, then you are still covered to drive your old car home if you don't end up buying the new one. Warn the Insurers that you may phone the next day to revert things if the purchase doesn't go through.


----------



## Aletank (Oct 27, 2005)

If the current owner is still insured/using the vehicle etc , ask him if he would drop the car off at your house and you will drive him home in your current car.


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I spoke to someone at the Dvla about the car tax a few weeks ago and as long as the vehicle is currently taxed you have 14 working days or till the last day of the month to transfer the tax over before it would expire. Apparently the computer system isn't the quickest so they have to take that into account along with the post, but once it gets to the end of the month they'll back date it until then for the previous owner.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

If your not planning on insuring and taxing it straight away, as like you said your selling the current car and swapping over, I've found the simplest way and probably the cheapest is to just get someone to trailer it to your house. So much easier and 50 miles is nothing, go on local Facebook pages you always see people offering to trailer cars for peanuts


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

ive had this a couple of times for taking my cars to shows usually go through a company called insure4aday and its around £35 a day  obviously the car is also taxed as well but cant justify £1000+ a year when it goes out 3/4 times max like it has this year


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

JR1982 said:


> I spoke to someone at the Dvla about the car tax a few weeks ago and as long as the vehicle is currently taxed you have 14 working days or till the last day of the month to transfer the tax over before it would expire. Apparently the computer system isn't the quickest so they have to take that into account along with the post, but once it gets to the end of the month they'll back date it until then for the previous owner.


Unfortunately that isn't correct. Tax isn't transferrable and there is an automated tax line you can use to tax a vehicle upon purchase using the reference on the V5 - https://www.gov.uk/vehicletaxrules



LewisChadwick7 said:


> ive had this a couple of times for taking my cars to shows usually go through a company called insure4aday and its around £35 a day  obviously the car is also taxed as well but cant justify £1000+ a year when it goes out 3/4 times max like it has this year


Do you tax and then Sorn it again each time you drive it, or leave the tax in force?


----------



## jbguitarking (Oct 5, 2011)

Seeing as the DVLA only know that the car has changed hands once they've received the V5 document, its pretty safe to say that aslong as the car has tax on it when you buy it then theres no need to worry about taxing it right that second.

Get some insurance, drive it home then sort out the tax, it's what I've done many times.

If they vehicle doesn't have tax/ is SORN'd then yes tax it right away.


----------



## jk1714 (Jun 26, 2014)

You do the v5 online. Did this with last car much easier to sort out but meant had to make sure it was taxed then and there.


----------



## Mugwump (Feb 17, 2008)

jbguitarking said:


> Seeing as the DVLA only know that the car has changed hands once they've received the V5 document, its pretty safe to say that aslong as the car has tax on it when you buy it then theres no need to worry about taxing it right that second.


It is also pretty safe to say that if you are involved in a collision on the way home (particularly if you are the one at fault), your insurer will check whether the car has been taxed by you before you drove it, and if they find you haven't taxed it yourself, they are likely to invalidate your insurance cover.

Not worth the risk.


----------

